# Serial port problems



## mghis (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello!
I added a DB-9 serial port at my PC. The generic KERNEL doesn't load it at boot time.    I don't get any output at this command

```
% dmesg | grep -E "^sio[0-9]"
```
If i add 
	
	



```
device sio
```
 in the kernel configuration file, the 'make' command fails.
What can I do?

Thank you in advance!​
P.S.: I attach the 'device.hint' and the output of 'dmesg'.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 20, 2010)

Are you on FreeBSD 8? I think 'sio' was (partially/totally?) replaced by 'uart'.
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/hardware.html#SERIAL


----------



## mghis (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you very much! 

I didn't know it, but now 'dmesg | grep uart' works fine!
Thank you again!


----------

